# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  Heat pump developing opportunity in South Africa ----ESKOM provide Rebate of R3660.0

## billliu210

Hi, All my friends.

Good news for those who want to save your electricity bill .Action now. 

In order to encourage the use of alternative energy products the local energy supply company (called ESKOM) has introduced a rebate scheme.  If a home owner purchases a heat pump and converts their existing 150L or 200L electric hot water tank they get a R 3,660.00 rebate (approx $US 488.00).  if the homeowner has an electric tank larger than 200L then he gets R 4,236.00 (approx $US 564.00).  

We , New Times New energy Science & Technology Co.,Ltd, a leader manufacturer of air source Heat Pump water heater in China can provide different series air to water heater with high quality and competitive price .

Heat pump series: household series, commercial series, multi-functional series(cooling,heating, hot water), swimming pool series. We can provide CB certificate for South Africa market.

You're welcome to import our products and to be our agent in South Africa.

For For more information, you can feel free to contact me or refer to our website. 
http://www.heatpumpglobal.com,http:/...www.xsdxny.com. 

If you are interested in our products, please don't hesitate to contact me by mail bill@xsdxny.com.or billliu210@gmail.com. Thanks.

Have a nice weekend.

----------


## AndyD

Can you fix the link please so we can see the products? 'http://www.heatpumpglobal.com,http//xsdxny.en.made-in-china.com/,www.xsdxny.com' is a dead link. Are you a manufacturer or an agent / drop-shipper for these products? Do you have any existing agencies here where the products can be viewed?

----------


## billliu210

Firstly, I'm sorry for the website links. we have three website: that is, 1.http://www.heatpumpglobal.com  2. http//xsdxny.en.made-in-china.com  3.www.xsdxny.com  ,you can visit them.
Secondly, we are a manufacturer of air source heat pump in China. we have the following series Air Source Heat Pump products.
1.Domestic series(with built in water pump)heat pump
2. Commercial series(cycle heating) series heat pump
3.Swimming pool series heat pump
4.Muti-functional heat pump(heating,cooling and hot water)
5.Low temperature series(-25℃,cop:1.61)heat pump
6.High temperature series(hot water up to 80℃)

With 17 years experience ,we were the drafting unit of Chinese state standard of Heat pump water heater in 2008, and in the same year we were the sole air source heat pump water heater facility supplier in Beijing Olympics Village designated by Chinese People's Liberation Army. In 2010, we were the sole air energy products supplier assigned by 2010 Shanghai Expo. ZED Pavilion. So you can trust us on the product quality.

We have a good partner in South Africa,  INDEPENDENT ENERGY SOLUTIONS (Pty) LTD,
 Address:22 Quality Road. Isando Ext. 4 Johannesburg
Contact person: Mr.Vic Faroldi
Tel:011-392-4424
You can contact Mr. Vic Farolid for visiting. There you can view our household heat pump. 

By the way, are you end-user or trading of heat pump ?
Anything in question,just feel free to contact me.Thanks.

----------


## murdock

if the rebate is R3660 i dont even want to know how expensive the unit is to buy...

----------


## billliu210

Dear Murdock

The unit is only expensive about 10%-20% than the rebate, you can contact our partner in South Africa for details. 

Air source heat pump itself can save 50-75% electricity energy than electrical water heater and  the lifetime of it is about 15 years, so it deserves in the long run.

Have a good day.

----------


## billliu210

For more info. of rebate, you can visit the web: http://www.eskomidm.co.za/heat-pumps .

----------

Dave A (31-Mar-11)

----------


## billliu210

hi, my friend.

Any questions? just let me know.

Have a nice weekend.

----------


## desA

What refrigerant does your heat-pump use?

----------


## billliu210

R22,R407C,R410A refrigerant was used in our heat pump, which can meet your different requestS .

----------


## robin002007

*SinoCredo* is one of the most innovative and forward thinking manufacturers of energy efficient heat pump products in China, and has grown rapidly due to its reputation for professionalism allied to high standards of research, manufacturing, engineering and services. 
SinoCredo was originally established in 2001 with a vision for the enhancement of human dignity and the green earth without pollution. As a pioneering, customer-centric enterprise, SinoCredo occupies an area of over 12,000㎡ with more than 350 employees, with annual production capacity in excess of 30,000 heat pumps. 
SinoCredo keeps regularly up to date with innovative technology to provide state-of-the-art products that are best suited to your specific needs. And we have in recent years invested over 8 percent of annual sales into the development of new technology and new products. 
The SinoCredo range of heat pumps gives you great flexibility of choice and features:
• Air source (air to water) heat pumps --- sanitary hot water only
• Air source (air to water) heat pumps with heat recovery--- sanitary hot water, space heating and cooling 
• Geothermal (ground source) heat pumps --- sanitary hot water only
• Geothermal (ground source) heat pumps with heat recovery--- sanitary hot water, space heating and cooling 
• Water source (water to water) heat pumps --- sanitary hot water only 
• Water source (water to water) heat pumps with heat recovery--- sanitary hot water, space heating and cooling 
• Swimming pool heat pumps (air to water) 
• Solar heating systems and more 
Etc. along with full range of ancillary equipment and services.
*SinoCredo Vision*
Placing SINOCREDO as a reference company in the renewable energy market at an international level, and obtaining the best quality/price rate. 
To learn more about our products and solutions, please contact us right now. 

Robin Chen
Sales Manager
Email: robinchen@sinocredo.com
www.sinocredo.com

----------


## billliu210

All friends.

May Health ,Happiness & Prosperity  be always with you,your family and your friends.

Wishing you, your family and your friend a  HAPPY EASTER.


Yours sincerely & Best regards   ^_^

----------

